# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Carta de endesa a usuario, su respuesta

## ben-amar

Hola a todos, me ha llegado por correo y pienso que es interesante ante la actuacion de las electricas.

Carta de Endesa a usuario canario y respuesta de éste
primera carta de amor)

Estimado señor:

Endesa Distribución va a proceder próximamente a la sustitución de su contador de electricidad por uno nuevo que dispone de capacidad de Telegestión, en cumplimiento de la normativa vigente (RD 1110/2007 de 24 de agosto y Orden TC/3860/2007 de 28 de diciembre). El nuevo sistema de Telegestión permitirá entre otras funciones la lectura a distancia de su consumo. 

A lo largo del próximo trimestre, un operario autorizado por Endesa sustituirá el contador que usted tiene actualmente instalado. Si su contador se encuentra en el cuarto de contadores o es accesible desde el exterior de su vivienda, no será necesario que usted esté presente. En caso contrario, el operario se pondrá en contacto con usted para poder realizar el cambio de contador.   

El coste de la sustitución correrá a cargo de Endesa y usted sólo tendrá que abonar una cantidad en concepto de Derechos de Enganche, que según se establece en la legislación actual asciende a 9,04 euros. Por otra parte, el coste mensual de alquiler del contador a aplicar será de 0,81 euros.   

Si necesita cualquier aclaración sobre esta sustitución o desea realizar alguna consulta, puede contactar con nosotros dirigiéndose al Teléfono de Atención de Endesa Distribución Eléctrica 902 509 600. Estaremos encantados de atenderle.   

Agradeciendo de antemano su colaboración, reciba un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

II (respuesta. Segunda carta de amor)

Estimados señores de Endesa Distribución:

He recibido su amable carta de fecha indeterminada (porque no la ponen) en la que me comunican una serie de hechos consumados basados, naturalmente, en que ustedes como monopolio hacen siempre lo que les sale de los electrones y a nosotros, como miembros de la honorable manada de borregos forzosamente consumidores, nos queda la única opción gozosa de pagar.   

Les dirijo esta carta porque en el texto que me han enviado, como a otros muchos miles de consumidores, supongo, existen algunas cuestiones que me han sumido en un estado de estupor, catatonia y asombro. O dicho de otra forma, que me han fundido ustedes los plomos.   

Porque vamos a ver. Me dicen ustedes amablemente que van a proceder a cambiarme mi contador de electricidad. Una cuestión bastante curiosa porque resulta que en el desglose de la factura que les pago a ustedes todos los meses les abono una cantidad en concepto de alquiler de contador. Y digo yo, ¿cómo es posible que les haya pagado un alquiler por algo que  era mío? ¿Habrán incurrido ustedes, mi querido monopolio, en un involuntario y pequeño error por el que me han estado cobrando indebidamente una modesta pero significativa cantidad a lo largo de los últimos años?   

Sigo adelante con la carta y observo que me cuentan ustedes que el nuevo contador permite la lectura a distancia (es decir, más gente al paro, me temo, maldita tecnología) lo cual, como fácilmente comprenderán, a los usuarios nos la refanfinfla. Dicho de otra manera, que me da igual que lean ustedes el contador a medio metro o desde las quintas chimbambas, a condición de que las lecturas sean las reales.   

Añaden que el coste de la sustitución -en cumplimiento de la normativa legal- correrá a cargo de Endesa. Y digo yo que faltaría más que nos cobraran a nosotros por algo que ni hemos pedido ni maldita la falta que nos hace. O sea, que les agradezco la información aunque me resulte irrelevante. Lo que me llena de asombro es que me indiquen que solo tendré que abonar una cantidad en concepto de derechos de enganche que según la legislación actual asciende a 9,04 euros. Vamos a ver, querido monopolio, ¿cómo nos van a cobrar a los usuarios un reenganche de un desenganche que ni hemos pedido, ni hemos contratado? Porque digo yo que porque a ustedes les salga del flujo de electrones cambiar los contadores, como les podría dar por cambiar esas divertidas torretas eléctricas de colorines con las que generosamente nos han adornado las autopistas para mejorar nuestra imagen turística, ¿a mi que me cuentan? Eso del derecho de enganche, que debe ser un asunto más complejo que el derecho romano, es un devengo que se produce cuando un usuario se da de alta en la red por primera vez o lo vuelve a hacer después de que le hayan cortado la luz por impago. ¿Pero cómo le pueden cobrar enganche a un consumidor que no se ha desenganchado, que está al corriente de sus pagos y que tiene un contrato vigente con ustedes para el suministro en unas condiciones pactadas?     

Es que si tenemos en cuenta que tienen ustedes, un suponer, 600.000 usuarios en Canarias, a casi diez euros por barba, se van a embolsar así como quien no quiere la cosa unos seis millones de euros, que hay meses que no los gana uno, créanme, aunque sea expresidente de Gobierno y además de llevarse 80.000 del ala al año limpios de polvo (aunque no me consta que de paja) cobren por hacer de lobby para algunas de las grandes empresas españolas.   

Lo que ya me descalabra completamente es que añadan -supongo que intentando convertir la carta en un relato kafkiano- que el coste mensual del alquiler del contador a aplicar (un lapsus sintáctico porque en todo caso querrán decir ustedes ·el costo mensual a aplicar del alquiler del contador...·) será de 0,81 euros. A veeeeerrr. Si el contador es mío ¿me van a pagar ustedes 0,81 euros mensuales? ¿O será que realmente el contador es de quien es -es decir, de ustedes- y amablemente me comunican que me van a cobrar esa módica cantidad mensual?. Y si es de ustedes, ¿por qué principian hablando de mi contador?  

Queridos amigos del monopolio. No se líen. El contador es de ustedes. Lo era antes y lo es ahora. Por eso me cobraban antes el alquiler y me lo van a cobrar ahora. Y lo cambian ustedes por imperativo legal, con lo que esa pretensión de cobrarles diez euros a los usuarios me parece sencillamente que es sacar las patas del tiesto y echarle un poco de morro al asunto. Sobre todo porque lo que realmente se callan en su amable carta -en las cartas, como en la vida, es más importante lo que se calla que lo que se cuenta- es que el nuevo contador tecnológicamente avanzado que nos están cascando por decisión unilateral les va a permitir a sus señorías detectar a aquellos usuarios -viviendas, oficinas, bares, restaurantes y otros- que están consumiendo ligeramente por encima de la potencia contratada. O dicho de otra manera, que aquellos consumidores que tienen con ustedes un contrato de potencia de 5 kw y resulta que de media están consumiendo un poco por encima -que como bien saben son un porrón- van a tener que pagarles esa energía extra con un sustancioso recargo y, de propina, estarán obligados a realizar un nuevo contrato de mayor potencia. Es decir, que con esos nuevos contadores van a detectar ustedes los pequeños sobreconsumos que ahora se les escapan, van a cobrarlos con banderillas y van a hacer el negocio redondo aumentando el rango de potencia de los contratos. Ustedes lo saben. Yo lo sé. Los usuarios no lo sabían.   

Resulta descorazonador que mientras hacen ustedes todo esto, la gente que se supone que representa los intereses de los ciudadanos sigan discutiendo del sexo de los galgos y los podencos. Si esto fuera un libre mercado, allá penas porque estarían ejerciendo con toda legitimidad sus derechos como empresa y los usuarios estarían en condiciones de elegir. Como resulta que tienen ustedes el monopolio real de la distribución no estamos hablando de un mercado libre y las reglas del juego deben ser distintas. Desde luego no deberían pasar porque ustedes hagan lo que les salga del forro de los cajones de los electrones y a los usuarios, forzosos, no les quede otra que tragar.

Les agradezco su amable y distorsionada información en torno a sus planes para apretarnos un poco más los bolsillos, les recomiendo encarecidamente que su grupo de producción compre energías renovables de los nuevos parques eólicos del Cabildo de Tenerife (y de paso quesos, vino, yogures, piensos, vacas... o jugarse incluso unas perritas en los casinos de la casa) y les aseguro que como se les ocurra cobrarme diez euros por un reenganche que no he pedido, pienso acudir a la Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios para que no me hagan ni puñetero caso, perder el tiempo, frustrarme y pensar una vez más que estamos indefensos ante los monopolios, los mercados intervenidos y los ineptos que se suponen que tienen que defendernos. 

Reciban un cordial saludo. 

III. (y una objeción desesperada)

PD. El número de información al que me indican en la carta que debo llamar (el 902 509 600 de Atención al Cliente de Endesa Distribución Eléctrica) es un call center -como dicen los modernos- que está en Madrid (me gustaría que creen puestos de trabajo donde yo pago, no sé si me entienden). Te atiende primero un sistema robotizado y luego una amable persona que solo acierta a repetir el manual de la compañía que viene a ser: Le entendemos, pero le vamos a cobrar. Esto es lo que hay. Ah. Y el número es de tarificación especial, de pago, con lo cual además de esperar, preguntar y no tener respuesta, también terminamos pagando. Por cierto, por mucho que me he leído las disposiciones legales que citan en su carta -y otras- sobre el cambio en los equipos de medidas básicos, por ninguna parte he visto otra interpretación que la de que son ustedes los que deben instalarlos y pagar el coste de la instalación.

----------


## ben-amar

Como muestra de cabreo y protesta general, se acaba pidiendo una accion por parte de los consumidores.

**
QUE EMPICE A CIRCULAR AHORA, NO ESPERAR HASTA FEBRERO....(Y apuntar en vuestras agendas en el día del consumidor)



 QUE NO SE TE OLVIDE



    Este puede ser el comienzo, así lo he recibido y así os lo mando.



        VAMOS A PASAR DEL CABREO A LOS HECHOS.

        APAGÓN GENERAL DÍA 15 DE FEBRERO

        El DÍA 15 DE FEBRERO DÍA DEL CONSUMIDOR, apagón general de electricidad en los hogares españoles a las 22 horas en señal de protesta por la subida abusiva que ENDESA, IBERDROLA y FENOSA han llevado a cabo en sus tarifas eléctricas.

        La única forma que tenemos de luchar los consumidores contra estas practicas abusivas, es con medidas como esta por eso os convocamos a seguir esta iniciativa Que comenzara a las 22 horas y durara mínimo 5 minutos.

        CON SOLO 5 MINUTOS HAREMOS UN HUECO EN SUS ARCAS, QUE SE ACORDARÁN DE TODOS A LOS QUE ESTÁN ROBANDO.!!!

        !!!! OS ROGAMOS QUE LO HAGÁIS PASAR AL MAYOR NUMERO DE CORREOS ELECTRÓNICOS!!!!!......

----------


## nando

> Como muestra de cabreo y protesta general, se acaba pidiendo una accion por parte de los consumidores.
> 
> **
> QUE EMPICE A CIRCULAR AHORA, NO ESPERAR HASTA FEBRERO....(Y apuntar en vuestras agendas en el día del consumidor)
> 
> 
> 
>  QUE NO SE TE OLVIDE
> 
> ...



Hola ben amar este correo ya me lo enviarón a mi también y por supuesto que voy a secundar este apagón  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Muy bien hecho Nando, yo tambien pienso secundarlo :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Muy bien hecho Nando, yo tambien pienso secundarlo


Por aquí también lo vamos a secundar.
Que buen agujero le vamos a hacer.

----------


## pevema

No sé si les hará mucho daño, pero por lo menos que sepan de nuestra protesta, así que secundaré tambien el apagón.

----------


## ARAGORM

Yo también secundaré el parón, a ver si entre todos hacemos un poco de presión, aunque dudo de que sirva para algo.  :Mad:

----------


## aberroncho

yo soy uno de los que me gustaría darle una lección a este monopolio que nos estruja, pero también creo que esto no servirá de mucho, porque desgraciadamente siempre llevan las de ganar tal y como está montado este negocio. Pero bueno estamos en nuestro derecho de intentarlo aunque sea porque vean que no estamos de acuerdo con la política que están llevando a cabo.

Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que este foro sirva de plataforma para incentivar esta protesta. Tal vez si lo hiciéramos por privado sería mas razonable, pero creo que no teníamos que desde este medio tomar parte en esta guerra.

Yo tengo mi opinión particular sobre este tema y creo que deberíamos alzar nuestra voz y protestar, pero desde este medio no voy a invitar a nadie que la secunde.

----------


## ben-amar

Nadie ha invitado a realizar ese paro ni protesta alguna. Me he limitado a copiar y pegar un correo tal y como me ha llegado, la carta, su respuesta y la protesta. Los demas hemos expuesto lo que vamos a hacer, el que lo ha hecho.

----------


## Luján

Coincido con Ben-amar que desde aquí no se ha incitado a la protesta.

Se ha publicado una actividad a seguir, como bien puede ser cualquier otra. De todos modos, tampoco veo gravedad ni ilegalidad en dicha protesta como para que este foro no debiera hacerse eco de la misma.

Personalmente creo que por cinco minutos de apagón un día en particular y sólo los usuarios domésticos no van a resultar en nada. No se vaciarán sus arcas y apenas variará el importe del consumo propio.

Si se quiere presionar de verdad a las eléctricas, el apagón debería ser mucho más duradero y en él tendrían que participar grandes consumidores.

----------


## nando

> Coincido con Ben-amar que desde aquí no se ha incitado a la protesta.
> 
> Se ha publicado una actividad a seguir, como bien puede ser cualquier otra. De todos modos, tampoco veo gravedad ni ilegalidad en dicha protesta como para que este foro no debiera hacerse eco de la misma.
> 
> Personalmente creo que por cinco minutos de apagón un día en particular y sólo los usuarios domésticos no van a resultar en nada. No se vaciarán sus arcas y apenas variará el importe del consumo propio.
> 
> Si se quiere presionar de verdad a las eléctricas, el apagón debería ser mucho más duradero y en él tendrían que participar grandes consumidores.


jejejejeje :Big Grin:  como me gustaría hacerles un pulso que manera de protestar mas buena, en casa ¡¡¡ y sin molestar a nadie jejejeje bueno las cuentas de resultados  :Big Grin:  esto debería ser un dia si y otro no haber que pasaba  :Confused:  :Confused: 

a lo mejor nos suben la luz otra vez  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

> a lo mejor nos suben la luz otra vez


Eso lo tengo claro, antes de final de año seguro que con cualquier excusa, nos habrán subido otra vez el recibo de la luz.

----------


## ben-amar

Y con ello se tapa el agujero que se les pueda causar con dicho paron. Ellos no pierden nunca, estan protegidos por quienes nosotros votamos, de uno y otro signo

----------


## nando

Bueno yo no se vosotros pero yo he hecho mi protesta en la intimidad casera  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  cinco minutos ,lo suyo serían 24 horas  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Salut

> Coincido con Ben-amar que desde aquí no se ha incitado a la protesta.
> 
> Se ha publicado una actividad a seguir, como bien puede ser cualquier otra. De todos modos, tampoco veo gravedad ni ilegalidad en dicha protesta como para que este foro no debiera hacerse eco de la misma.
> 
> Personalmente creo que por cinco minutos de apagón un día en particular y sólo los usuarios domésticos no van a resultar en nada. No se vaciarán sus arcas y apenas variará el importe del consumo propio.
> 
> Si se quiere presionar de verdad a las eléctricas, el apagón debería ser mucho más duradero y en él tendrían que participar grandes consumidores.



Si lo secundara suficiente gente, sí que se impactaría en el bolsillo de las eléctricas. No por lo que se deja de consumir, sino porque arderían un buen puñado de subestaciones y tal...


Respecto a la carta, se pelea demasiado con una tontería semántica en vez de denunciar lo realmente grave: *que nos cobren los derechos de enganche*. Al no ser un recambio solicitado por nosotros, quienes debían correr íntegramente con los gastos (incluido el reenganche) son ellos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno yo no se vosotros pero yo he hecho mi protesta en la intimidad casera  cinco minutos ,lo suyo serían 24 horas


Lo suyo es cargarse el "cuadro de plomos", de Sevilla, Madrid, Barcelona, etc, y dejarlas sin luz un buen rato. Eso sí que hace daño, y encima les cuesta ellos.

----------


## REEGE

Es que el abusivo precio de la luz, con éstas cosas ni se nota ni se consigue nada desgraciadamente... Aquí si que hace falta realmente "El tio de la Vara"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Es una verdadera injusticia!!!

----------

